# Bribie Island Art Festival.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Recently, I was approached to conduct a workshop on using the Torque WorkCentre…at the Bribie Island Art Festival 2012 … in July …It is a 10 day affair with around 40 different workshops being held on all things arty.

I told them I could be available to teach two classes… one during the week and one on the weekend… so that more people could attend… I have limited the classes to 10 to 12 attendees..

To check out the festival and the workshops available… click here..

On the left hand sidebar you will see Workshops… move your cursor over it and a list of tutors will appear… you can click on Larry Maykin to find out more.
[or just click the link]


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

good news mate, so glad you get the opportunity to teach and be a part of this great wood working show, have a great time, i sure wish i lived on that side of the pond for a few weeks, cus then i would be there…....so just know im there in spirit, good luck i know you will do well….


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

Larry,

Congrats on the offer!

I have always wondered how "Bribie" is pronouced…..... Is it "Bri" like in bribe and "bie" as in barbie???

If I didn't know how to spell it, would it be fair to write "Bribey" ????

Good luck on the classes - I'm sure they will be filled quickly with the Torque as the centerpiece!

-bob


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope you take some photos of the courses, or videos.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Larry. Lets hope it dries up by then.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Great Larry.

Enjoy the festival and keep us posted.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats Larry . yer gittin pretty darn famous


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Sounds good, Larry.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I assume the tuition will be reasonable. Will it include travel expenses from Alaska to Australia?


> ?


Best regards mate….........

Jim


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Way to go Larry, hope everything works out successfully for you.


----------

